# Lingerie



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Okay... my husband has always talked about fishnets, so I got some, came home in them and some ****ty looking heels, black panties and a robe which came off when I came in the door... I thought he'd be through the roof, he wasn't. He was receptive but not how I thought he'd be.

Then I was talking about getting a garter belt and all that, and he says ehh it doesn't really do much for me. I'd just rather see you naked, that way I don't have to take stuff off.

And I'm kind of sad because I want to dress up in stuff... 

Last night he did finally say something I could do and it was just... weird to me. He said like tall socks, that go up to my knees. I got kind of excited and said oh like a school girl outfit? And he says no... just socks, like maybe some with a pattern on them... I think some weird stuff, but I can't even process that. Wearing tall socks with patterns on it is not going to make ME feel sexy for sure... 

Just walking around in socks... that I don't even like... 

Opinions?

PS. Love this forum's members!


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

Must be lingerie thread day.

Nothing wrong with wearing what turns you on.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> I'd just rather see you naked, that way I don't have to take stuff off.


There was a time when I went MAD for lingerie... I mean, I never cared to even look at it or get excited about dressing up -EVER -our entire marraige....then it hit me... wow, that could have been pretty FUN! .... I was on Ebay all day looking at HOT lingerie, probably bought about 15 things that year. 

He enjoyed it ... but then I got to thinking...why the Heck didn't he EVER once in our marriage buy me some of this.. ya know...It was like we are both dodo brains. He goes on to say... he doesn't care about Lingerie, he just wants me naked... he still says this. He never added he doesn't like taking it off, but he does prefer thongs with "strings" -- so I would purposely buy things with easy access. 

Some men are just like that. I think it makes US women feel sexier about ourselves to get all dolled up like that, but sounds like your husband is just as happy having you in that original Birthday suit. 

Hey, so long as he wants that, it's all good.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's my personal take on it.

Lingerie LOOKS great. But, in my experience, when in the same room with a woman I care for who's wearing it, I'm wanting to see and touch her body, not the lingerie. My wife and I have joked that she doesn't have much in the way of sexy lingerie because neither of us can justify the prices for garments that - if they do their job right - are going to be tossed onto the floor in short order. For us, lingerie tends to be at its best when she wears it under her clothes for a special night out. We both know it's there...we both like the look of it...but by the time it's out in the open again, it's off almost as fast as the rest of our clothes.

Meanwhile, us guys don't really have a way to grasp the "it makes me feel sexy" concept because we don't really have a male equivalent. Women have a lot of styles and types of sexy underthings, while we have silk boxers and - if you're into that look - bananna hammocks. So we just don't have that frame of reference for wearing something that's both sexy and "your eyes only" intimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby prefers the stuff he doesn't _have_ to take off.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I don't have a problem with things I don't HAVE to take off either. In fact I love wearing a dress so that all I NEED to take off is my panties and ... well you get it. Sometimes I'm that way with like a shirt or something too. I think it's the whole, I'm not naked, this is out of the normal, maybe even naughty... type of feeling.

He told me that he loves it when I wear short shorts when we're out working or doing stuff all day and that will get him going. He's a leg man... lol. I had on some stockings with my dress yesterday and he said he didn't really like them, he'd rather see my legs. Well this all reminds me that maybe I should go change out of my riding jeans and into some shorts before he gets home!

I guess it's just a personal preference then huh? I might try getting something like a corset that maybe makes me feel sexy, but doesn't need taken off necessarily and give that a try.

I might do that Dean, I have been asking his opinion more like what do you think I should wear today... and stuff like that, so he probably wouldn't think anything of going shopping with me. In fact I think this June we'll be going to Denver and can maybe do some shopping there. We live in hick town here, most of our shopping happens at Walmart!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I like lingerie and sometimes yes it ends up on the floor (or ceiling fan... lol who cares) quickly.

When I enjoy lingerie the most is when I'm patient and just enjoy spending an intimate time together alone talking and just enjoying one another's company.

I enjoy it if I get a chance to watch a film with my wife before or after sex... just sitting together and gently touching her.

I agree with Dean though, naked isn't always the sexiest for me. Sometimes it's what you can almost see, but can't quite, that's most sexy.

OP getting back to what you said though. Wear it because you like it. Wear it because it makes you feel sexy. Tell him it helps you get into the mood to enjoy the experience more.

Pick a night where you get to lead in the bedroom, and teach him how you want him to enjoy you... and have fun with it!!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I love lingerie. Whether I have to take it off or not. The thing is, my wife never wears it. After 20 years, if she just showed up in it one day I wouldn't know what to think. My first reaction would probably be to not seem like a perv or I may never get it again. And if I was asked about my reaction I would immediately realize that I wasn't enthusiastic enough so I would make up some lame excuse like I wasn't all that into it.

If you've gone without for a long time, I think you need to wear it consistently for a while. Once he's comfortable that it's something you actually like and are not just doing for him, then he'll become more open and enthusiastic.

If a man is used to being surprised, then being surprised is the best! If a man has never been surprised (sexually) then the first time, well, you just don't know how you're supposed to react.

I know, men are simple.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

American Apparal has cool socks that he might like. Sounds like he has a bit of 1970s high school girl fantasy going on. Try adding a sports jersey and pony tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Riven said:


> Okay... my husband has always talked about fishnets, so I got some, came home in them and some ****ty looking heels, black panties and a robe which came off when I came in the door... I thought he'd be through the roof, he wasn't. He was receptive but not how I thought he'd be.
> 
> Then I was talking about getting a garter belt and all that, and he says ehh it doesn't really do much for me. I'd just rather see you naked, that way I don't have to take stuff off.
> 
> ...


I totally get the long socks!!

I have a few pairs of knee-high or just over the knee length socks. I wear them for warmth (hehe yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it) but when Hubs sees me wearing them with just my underwear before the jeans go on or come off, he LOVES it. There are some sexy socks out there. Don't disregard the power of them 

My husband likes the garters and all that too...but I know one of his favorite things is simply panties and a tight tshirt. Just woken up Sunday morning and walking around the house casually, style.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And!! ...how WONDERFUL that he told you what he's into 

This is good stuff.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I don't get the socks because he doesn't like me wearing thigh high stockings... And I asked what goes with the socks, like maybe a school girl thing, and he said no. Just socks... 

I guess to me it kind of sounds like a repressed desire from high school or middle school or some sort of school. I don't know... Thinking about just wearing knee high socks doesn't make me feel sexy. School girl outfit... yes! Been there with an ex when that was in style. LOL


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Riven said:


> I don't get the socks because he doesn't like me wearing thigh high stockings... And I asked what goes with the socks, like maybe a school girl thing, and he said no. Just socks...
> 
> I guess to me it kind of sounds like a repressed desire from high school or middle school or some sort of school. I don't know... Thinking about just wearing knee high socks doesn't make me feel sexy. School girl outfit... yes! Been there with an ex when that was in style. LOL


He likes the short shorts too, right?

I'd be speculating that it's more of a sporty look/girl next door thing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And maybe texture has a role to play? I am really speculating here lol ....but the feeling of cotton socks is obviously very different to nylons. The contrast between skin and socks? 

At least your feet will be warm!


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

That's what weird, he doesn't like nylons because he like to feel my legs... I don't know. I guess I should just ask him, lol.

And yea, I'm about as girl next door as your get... I have a whole collection of dresses that June Cleaver would be jealous of, don't wear lots of make up , am not "high maintenance"... I'm not a tom boy, I am girly, but I'm the type of girl who doesn't like hanging out with a lot of girls around because they're just kind of shallow and fake.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Riven said:


> That's what weird, he doesn't like nylons because he like to feel my legs... I don't know. I guess I should just ask him, lol.
> 
> And yea, I'm about as girl next door as your get... I have a whole collection of dresses that June Cleaver would be jealous of, don't wear lots of make up , am not "high maintenance"... I'm not a tom boy, I am girly, but I'm the type of girl who doesn't like hanging out with a lot of girls around because they're just kind of shallow and fake.


Sorry to hear you have only met girls like that and not cool women to hang out with  there _are_ some good ones out there.

Ask him  it's great he's told you what he likes and that you have been bold enough to surprise him too. So maybe with positive encouragement he can open up even more to your curiosity around this. He might not even know himself though. I feel uber sexy when I wear long socks and I'm not sure I can explain it. Particularly if I'm wearing boots, long socks and jeans over the top. I guess I like knowing I have this little sock-boot package going on underneath. I'm not talking plain white socks. 

I've not done the school outfit thing, so it's not about that. Hubs isn't into that look either.


----------

